# Netanyahu's speech



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I watched Netanyahu's speech to congress today. This is what I got from it. 

1. Israel will protect and defend itself. 
2. If the U.S. can't help us, at least don't hinder us. 
3. Don't let your Iranian loving president try to stop us. 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

That about sums it up. Israel knows that only Israel is their own best friend, and that foul winds blow thru Washington these days.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm no big fan of Israel because they historically cannot be completely trusted. Specifically I refer to what occurred on Thursday, June 8, 1967. On that day, we should have shot down the Israeli fighter planes and destroyed the air base(s) from which they were launched.

With that said, I think the Prime Minister's speech was point on and really contrasted with what has been going on between the current U.S. administration and Israel. He sounded like a leader and someone who is resolute in doing whatever is necessary to protect his nation and its people.

One thing I do find quite curious. Most Jews in this country vote democrat and overwhelmingly voted for Obama in 2008 and 2012. Strange. Wonder how they feel now?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I was suspect , why Obama did not attend the speech. 

Then afterwards OBAMA rebutted the Prime minister of ISRAEL.

OBAMA was asked if he watched the Speech on any type of live feed. He said " No " I only read the transcripts.

I find it difficult to imagine if I were leader of the USA, 

and another NATIONS LEADER (Israel) was presenting a speech in my house ,or my backyard , I will be there.

or even stepping foot on our soil, would I not as the leader of the USA be present or visible, especially , this being a volatile situation in the Middle East

It looked to me like OBAMA WAS HIDING FROM THE RESPONSIBILITY OF A LEADER's ROLE.

He didn't have to like it, cowering from it,, is what it seemed.

MAYBE HE WAS GOLFING,LOL.

There were many democrats present. Our favorite Diane Feinstein was there , California in the house. lol. Chuck Schumer was present.

Oh , I forgot ,,Nancy pelosi is out of her mind!!!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> I was suspect , why Obama did not attend the speech.
> 
> Then afterwards OBAMA rebutted the Prime minister of ISRAEL.
> 
> ...


I cannot imagine a Speaker of the House inviting the leader of another country to speak to Congress WITHOUT asking the President.

But then, I think Boehner is a Bone-head to begin with.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> *I cannot imagine *a Speaker of the House inviting the leader of another country to speak to Congress WITHOUT asking the President.
> 
> But then, I think Boehner is a Bone-head to begin with.


C'mon Sail. Sure you can. Close your eyes and concentrate. Before you know it it'll come into view. Almost like it really happened.

'Sides, how do you know he didn't ask? Maybe he asked and BO said no and he did it anyway. That's what I love about this country.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Two subjects that rub me the wrong way, are politics and religion.

Therefore, I have as little to do as possible with either.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

US population: 320 million
Israel population: 8 million

US age: 239 years.
Israel age: 67 years.

How was the US nation born? We made it so.
How was nation of Israel born? WE MADE IT SO.

Regardless of content, religion, and politics, who the HELL is Bibi to come HERE and shake his finger at US? We have a real bad tail-wagging-the-dog problem with Israel.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I did not have the opportunity to listen to Netanyahu's speach in its entirety but I have listened to several sound bites from it as well as to the comments Obomma made in response. Netanyahu came across as being determined to defend his country from the threats they face. He was appropriately defferential to the president and others but he also made it clear he would not let anyone prevent Israel defending itself. I admire that. 

Our president came across as small minded, petty, and weak. Somehow I was not shocked by that. Netanyahu knows that Obamma is no friend of Israel and that his country is imperiled by the deceptive and destructive path the Obama admistration has taken in it's dealings with Iran and the emerging nuclear threat they pose, not just to Israel but to the world. 

I am no fan of Boehner but I will say my respect for him has increased in that he didn't let the tyrant in the White House keep him from moving forward with this invitation, and I truly believe he has the good of the country at heart in doing so. I wish I could say I believe Obamma has the good of this country at heart, but then I'd be lying if I did.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> C'mon Sail. Sure you can. Close your eyes and concentrate. Before you know it it'll come into view. Almost like it really happened.
> 
> 'Sides, how do you know he didn't ask? Maybe he asked and BO said no and he did it anyway. That's what I love about this country.


. I didn't expect you to agree with me.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Philco said:


> <snip>
> He was appropriately defferential to the president and others but he also made it clear he would not let anyone prevent Israel defendiNg itself. I admire that.
> <more snip>


I'd admire it FAR more if he wasn't relying on US "sponsorship" to fund his defense.


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

As for me and my house... We stand with Israel. Period.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> I'd admire it FAR more if he wasn't relying on US "sponsorship" to fund his defense.


That's tax money I do not regret paying.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Gruesome said:


> US population: 320 million
> Israel population: 8 million
> 
> US age: 239 years.
> ...


You have this wrong. We didn't make the nation of Israel. That was the result of post-WWII Jewish refugees from Europe fleeing that continent for what they felt was their historical homeland, much to the chagrin of England and the Palestinians. And the rest is history, as they say.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

2a said:


> As for me and my house... We stand with Israel. Period.


The one thing I cannot forget, nor forgive, is what Israel did on June 8, 1967. That and the spies they sent here to spy on us. Makes for a strange friend.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Not quite, SB - there was a LOT of stuff happening before that...

Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But the US had pretty much nothing to do with it- you got that absolutely right.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> The one thing I cannot forget, nor forgive, is what Israel did on June 8, 1967. That and the spies they sent here to spy on us. Makes for a strange friend.


According to former Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Admiral Thomas Moorer, "Those men were then betrayed and left to die by our own government." The survivors are still awaiting justice.

Seems our own government is just as guilty, but then why am I not surprised.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Think of this from Netanyahu's point of view. 

He is Prime Minister of a tiny nation surrounded by Islamic nations, all of which have at one time or another waged war against his country. Iran is the most advanced, technically speaking, of all of them, and has funded, trained, and sheltered Israel's enemies for decades. They have also sworn to annihilate Israel (and the US), almost every day for decades. 

Iran is taking the same path to becoming a nuclear nation that North Korea successfully took, including negotiating in bad faith with Democrat Presidents of the United States, who did nothing when they violated their solemn pledges. Netanyahu has watched this POTUS bow before Arab kings and has himself been treated like a servant by the same man. And now, he is witnessing the same man humbling himself to the theocratic leader of this sworn enemy, by begging him to negotiate on whatever terms he can get. There is absolutely no deal that can be made under such terms that will not result in Iran producing a nuclear arsenal, probably capable of being delivered by advanced missiles. All of Obama's previous foreign policy blunders would seem to indicate that he will screw this one up, too, and John Kerry is just the guy that can make that happen.

Netanyahu's speech before our Congress was a warning to the American people that our president is about to pave the way for Iran to become a nuclear nation. It was not a call to arms - it was a primer on how negotiations can succeed with rogue nations, not by showing weakness, but by showing them strength and resolve. Islamic fundamentalists will always crush weakness, and this treaty is being negotiated from weakness. Obama's reckless use of executive action has to make Netanyahu fear that he will once again ignore Congress and press on, anyway, if they refuse to ratify this treaty.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> According to former Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Admiral Thomas Moorer, "Those men were then betrayed and left to die by our own government." The survivors are still awaiting justice.
> 
> Seems our own government is just as guilty, but then why am I not surprised.


It was worse than a lot of people knew. Orders were given to launch carrier based aircraft to go to the rescue of the Liberty but Johnson ordered that they be recalled. That is one of the reasons I think that SOB should have been hung.

So something like 37 American Naval personnel were killed and around 170 injured in a 2 1/2 hour attack by Israeli planes on an American vessel. Damn I wish we had shot them all down and gone in to destroy the air bases from which they launched. I don't care that they were in the middle of their 6-day war with Egypt. Bomb the sh-t out of them and teach them a lesson they won't soon forget.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> Not quite, SB - there was a LOT of stuff happening before that...
> 
> Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> But the US had pretty much nothing to do with it- you got that absolutely right.


Yes the UN was involved in it but the fact remains that the displaced Jews who fled Europe after the war were the ones who settled in that area. The funny thing is, you have to have some sympathy for both sides in this rather unique case. On the one hand, the Palestinians were going to lose some of their country, a British colony really, to an historic enemy while on the other, the homes the Jews once had in Europe were gone. This made for a mess and it has remained a mess for nearly 70 years.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Yes the UN was involved in it but the fact remains that the displaced Jews who fled Europe after the war were the ones who settled in that area. The funny thing is, you have to have some sympathy for both sides in this rather unique case. On the one hand, the Palestinians were going to lose some of their country, a British colony really, to an historic enemy while on the other, the homes the Jews once had in Europe were gone. This made for a mess and it has remained a mess for nearly 70 years.


True - all of that^^

"Mess" is what it is.


----------

